# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  45cm cube new scape

## Thieverycorp

Hi Guys, just started on this new scape, spent a few weeks sourcing rocks from LFS and fellow hobbist from AQ. Wanted a very high slope at the back for better perspective and also to make use of the ample 45cm depth.

I used crates to achieve the height i wanted. LECA clay as base, 2 box of dennerle deponit mix for fert and then ADA soil powder to cap it off. Now waiting for stainless steel in out pipe to arrive from taobao.

Appreciate any comments guys!

----------


## Thieverycorp

Received frm taobao, much cheaper than LFS here. Quality not bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimhchng

> Received frm taobao, much cheaper than LFS here. Quality not bad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was tempted to buy the exact same brand but with surface skimmer. Yes, it is much cheaper from taobao. Good to know that the quality not bad. 

Nice scape!

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Barnn

How much is this? Can you provide the url to get it? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Great scape!!
> Let's wait for updates!  
> 
> -Paola


Thx mate! Gonna go shopping for plants and start planting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Was tempted to buy the exact same brand but with surface skimmer. Yes, it is much cheaper from taobao. Good to know that the quality not bad. 
> 
> Nice scape!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I decided to go for the one without skimmer because it looks neater. Also i already had a separate eheim skimmer from previous tank, this way it gives me the option of taking the skimmer out of the tank whenever i want to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

> How much is this? Can you provide the url to get it? Thanks 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, not sure if ok to post url here, i will PM you instead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

Update of my tank after few hours of planting
1. Elatine hydropiper 
2. Ranunculus inundatus
3. Rotala vietnam
4. Hemianthus micranthemoides
5. Pogo helferi




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ikcti

Looks very nice and simple. Are you using CO2?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Looks very nice and simple. Are you using CO2?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi bro, yes im running it at 10bps to prevent plants from melting, will slowly decrease to 6bps until the roots are established. I also realised the far left corner is not getting co2, will have to add more pumps to get better flow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## toolkit

Hi just curious, what is your CO2 setup?

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Hi just curious, what is your CO2 setup?


Hi bro, i have two 3 litre cylinder, 1 on standby when the other runs out. Intense solenoid regulator and intense bazooka diffuser. CO2 on 24hrs, from my experience keeps the PH stable and helps new plants settle in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

Hi guys, my tank 5weeks after planting. Gave rotala vietnam a trim off the orange tops and now the whole tank looks so green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

ranunculus inundatus is starting to creep after water parameters are stable. Up my traces after i saw some poor growth 2weeks ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

This weekend need to do some trimming to hydropiper to achieve a more even carpet. Rather slow carpeting plant IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

I thought i saw a berried red cherry shrimp in the dense bushes of rotala and HM. Im starting to worry if my rummynoses will wipe them out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## j.c.koh

Woah, nice scape bro! Must have missed your journal.

Don't worry about the shrimplets, some will get eaten which is unavoidable. But with so many hiding place in your tank I'll say most will be able to survive to adulthood.

----------


## jackychun

Yes, your tank is ever-green now!  :Grin:  Looks like all of the plants are healthy and lush!

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Woah, nice scape bro! Must have missed your journal.
> 
> Don't worry about the shrimplets, some will get eaten which is unavoidable. But with so many hiding place in your tank I'll say most will be able to survive to adulthood.


Thanks bro, yeah i thought i will just leave them alone. Don't have much experience with shrimps thou, previously had a nano tank with just shrimps and plants but they just don't get berried. Seeing a berried shrimp now in my tank gets me really excited. Don't know when i can see shrimplets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Yes, your tank is ever-green now!  Looks like all of the plants are healthy and lush!


Hey bro, yup planning to remove a patch of browning HM at the back and replace with some red plants, i thought of ludwigia senegalensis, previously AA had them but not sure if still available. Btw i change to a Ista inline CO2 reactor after your recommendation and now my tank is finally free of millions of tiny bubbles . I just couldn't get the top impeller to spin even after sanding down the edges, so i just removed it. Hope its still efficient


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

Anyone here has experience with elatine hydropiper? I saw Tom Barr's post on other forums and his hydropiper's leaves at mostly flat whereas mine is more of pointing upwards.

This is Tom Barr's hydropiper




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## j.c.koh

> Thanks bro, yeah i thought i will just leave them alone. Don't have much experience with shrimps thou, previously had a nano tank with just shrimps and plants but they just don't get berried. Seeing a berried shrimp now in my tank gets me really excited. Don't know when i can see shrimplets 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Your slope looks very steep, do you use any enforcement to prevent the top layers from sliding down? Btw how's the stainless steel pipes, will they rust?




> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Your slope looks very steep, do you use any enforcement to prevent the top layers from sliding down? Btw how's the stainless steel pipes, will they rust?


Hi bro, i use those black honeycomb crates to achieve the slope before covering it with aquasoil. I also insert those corrugated plastic cut outs to hold the substrate in place. So far the slope is still ok. I also refrain from putting amanos until the plant roots are fully established, these guys will level out any slopes given time

Stainless steel pipes still looks new, no rust. Very good buy IMO.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Hi, thanks! I made the mistake to put in the Amano shrimps too early. Uproot some of my plants and yes.. leveling some of my slopes... sad!




> Hi bro, i use those black honeycomb crates to achieve the slope before covering it with aquasoil. I also insert those corrugated plastic cut outs to hold the substrate in place. So far the slope is still ok. I also refrain from putting amanos until the plant roots are fully established, these guys will level out any slopes given time
> 
> Stainless steel pipes still looks new, no rust. Very good buy IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Do you mind to pm me where you buy also with the URL  :Very Happy: 




> Received frm taobao, much cheaper than LFS here. Quality not bad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

sure bro, have pmed you.

----------


## Saint888

Thanks man




> sure bro, have pmed you.

----------


## KopiC

Nice tank bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Nice tank bro! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

Nice tank bro? Is the hydro piper commonly available here? Not seen it before....may be not observant enough!

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Nice tank bro? Is the hydro piper commonly available here? Not seen it before....may be not observant enough!


Hi bro! As compared to MC or HC, hydropiper is considered less common. Mine is from tropica 1-2 grow and LFS do sell them periodically but the stocks are not so consistent. Hydropiper's growth is rather slow so i don't need to trim it often


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Reading that if it’s pointing upwards, it’s generally either the light is not strong enough, or co2 is insufficient. Think i heard this from Dennis Wong in YouTube. FYI.




> Anyone here has experience with elatine hydropiper? I saw Tom Barr's post on other forums and his hydropiper's leaves at mostly flat whereas mine is more of pointing upwards.
> 
> This is Tom Barr's hydropiper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Reading that if its pointing upwards, its generally either the light is not strong enough, or co2 is insufficient. Think i heard this from Dennis Wong in YouTube. FYI.


Hi bro, same thoughts. For past 5 days i increased my kessil light intensity from 60% to 80%, but no luck with the leaves. Instead, those long strand hair algae started to appear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Oh no! Hope that eventually everything will be alright




> Hi bro, same thoughts. For past 5 days i increased my kessil light intensity from 60% to 80%, but no luck with the leaves. Instead, those long strand hair algae started to appear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## justin_diong

> Do you mind to pm me where you buy also with the URL


Can i have the URL PMed as well?

Thanks.

----------


## justin_diong

> Hi guys, my tank 5weeks after planting. Gave rotala vietnam a trim off the orange tops and now the whole tank looks so green
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the photo left corner, saw 2 outlets. One is stainless steel outlet and one is glass.

Do you use two filters in a 45cm tank?

----------


## Thieverycorp

> In the photo left corner, saw 2 outlets. One is stainless steel outlet and one is glass.
> 
> Do you use two filters in a 45cm tank?


Sharp eyes bro, yes having 2 canister filters. Main filter was connected to chiller and the other was connected to inline co2 reactor. I figured that i cannot afford to lose more flowrate. Btw also pmed you the link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

Nice tank :welldone

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Nice tank :welldone


Thanks bro!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

Today notice another berried mama, previously berried female was a smaller one but didn't see it for few days. So far no shrimplets seen yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Today notice another berried mama, previously berried female was a smaller one but didn't see it for few days. So far no shrimplets seen yet 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi bro,

Good that you can see berried shrimps in the tank!  Normally, the shrimplets only appear around 2-3 weeks after hatched. At that time, they are big enough for you to see, although still very tiny. Just keep looking, you might see it one day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Today notice another berried mama, previously berried female was a smaller one but didn't see it for few days. So far no shrimplets seen yet 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi bro,

Good that you can see berried shrimps in the tank!  Normally, the shrimplets only appear around 2-3 weeks after hatched. At that time, they are big enough for you to see, although still very tiny. Just keep looking, you might see it one day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Hi bro,
> 
> Good that you can see berried shrimps in the tank!  Normally, the shrimplets only appear around 2-3 weeks after hatched. At that time, they are big enough for you to see, although still very tiny. Just keep looking, you might see it one day. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, will be getting some zucchini to give the shrimps a treat. Pregnant 'ladies' need some good food and hope to lure them all out  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Hi, can i know if Elatine hydropiper requires low temperature to grow? Also compare to Monte carlo, is the hydropiper considered smaller? Thanks!

----------


## Thieverycorp

> Hi, can i know if Elatine hydropiper requires low temperature to grow? Also compare to Monte carlo, is the hydropiper considered smaller? Thanks!


Hi bro, my tank has chiller and set at 24degrees, i have not tried growing them at normal room temp so im not sure but online reviews do recommend lower temps. The leaves are smaller than MC, its like a miniature of glosso 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Thanks Thieverycorp




> Hi bro, my tank has chiller and set at 24degrees, i have not tried growing them at normal room temp so im not sure but online reviews do recommend lower temps. The leaves are smaller than MC, its like a miniature of glosso 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

I tried Zucchini once, not sure why my shrimps totally show no interest at all.... 





> Thanks bro, will be getting some zucchini to give the shrimps a treat. Pregnant 'ladies' need some good food and hope to lure them all out  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

> I tried Zucchini once, not sure why my shrimps totally show no interest at all....


Hi bro, did you tried putting in water to soften it prior to putting it into the tank? Only the tiger shrimps in my tank are not eating it, the rest likes it thou


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

My brother in law taught me to boil it for awhile and put in freezer so it will be softer... i left it in the tank for whole day, only afew of my cherry shrimps went to check it out and walk off  :Knockout:  so i threw all away.....




> Hi bro, did you tried putting in water to soften it prior to putting it into the tank? Only the tiger shrimps in my tank are not eating it, the rest likes it thou
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

To soften the zucchini, normally I just:
- cut a 3-4mm thick slice and put it in a bowl, 
- pour in some water in the bowl to cover the slice
- put in microwave and heat for 2 mins

Then it is ready to be served. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thieverycorp

Finally see some shrimplets after weeks!! 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saint888

Wah! Cute! Congrats!




> Finally see some shrimplets after weeks!! 藍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

